# The Hot Dog Thread



## Bangbang (Sep 17, 2004)

Ok.....let it all hang out.......what do you like as toppings?....How do ya like them cooked?..Favorite Dog Restaurant?  or Cart?....Favorite Brand? How often do you eat them? Favorite bun? How many do you eat in a sitting or standing?...How much do you pay for them? We are not talking about polish sausage or italian sausages or german sausages.....just the All American Hot Dog. 

Ok...I go first. I like mustard and relish on a steamed Koegles Vienna natural casing dog and bun. I usually eat two to three of these. Favorite Coney Restaurant is here........

http://www.merit.edu/~jimmoran/detphot/coney.html


----------



## marmalady (Sep 17, 2004)

Nathan's - brown mustard and onions!  Or cooked 'a la casserole' with baked beans!


----------



## middie (Sep 17, 2004)

with chili and melted cheese whiz.
as far as brands i have to go with
hebrew national. as far as buns
go... doesn't matter


----------



## buckytom (Sep 17, 2004)

i like buffalo (really bison) hot dogs, especially the hot smokies from hillside famrs in telford, pa.  (go to www.hillsidefarms.biz )
i like 'em boiled until the skin cracks, then you can peel it off. sometimes i like 'em grilled afterwards on the george foreman thing, on toasted buns. 
if i have to eat a regular dog, i like sabretts skinless, boiled on a steamed bun.
for toppings, i like gulden's or coleman's mustard, sauerkraut, sabretts onion sauce, baked beans, chilli, pickled hot peppers, home fries, and cheese, in various combinations.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 17, 2004)

I like chili, cheese, sweet pickle relish, musterd, ketchup, & mayo. I usually just buy Ball Park all beef. I have 2 favorite places to get hot dogs, the first is Hot Diggity Dog's & the second is Joe's. They are both just small local places. I usually eat 2 plus frenchfries. If I don't have the fries I can eat 3 or 4, just depends on how hungry I am.


----------



## Otter (Sep 17, 2004)

We don't have a good place to buy a prepared hot dog where I live. I drive 100 miles round trip and buy them from a small rural butcher shop. I'm not fussy on the bun as long as it isn't dried out and isn't too big - don't like it when the hot dog gets lost in the bun. The hot dogs I buy do have a good taste, so I don't bury them in a lot of condiments - typically just a little mustard, occasionally cheese. Wife puts raw onions on hers.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 17, 2004)

Don't care much for hot dogs except at baseball games, and with yellow mustard only.  But....when I lived in Chicago there was a guy who had a stand on the corner who made great hot dogs served on poppyseed bun with mustard, relish, cucumber, sweet Italian peppers, celery salt, and a few other things that I forget.  He also made good burgers.

Ketchup on hot dogs is illegal except for minors, isn't it?


----------



## crewsk (Sep 17, 2004)

Mudbug, I'm far from a minor & still eat ketchup on mine!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 17, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Mudbug, I'm far from a minor & still eat ketchup on mine!



Well, at least you have good taste in men.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Raine (Sep 17, 2004)

Any hotdog with this stuff>


----------



## mudbug (Sep 17, 2004)

You're not gonna give us the recipe for this, are ya?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 17, 2004)

there's a place in north joisey, along rte. 21 that deep fries their dogs, called rutt's hut. you can see it from the highway but it's one of those places you can't get to from here. the dogs are called rippers 'cause the skin tears from frying. topped with texas weiner sauce, they're really tasty but deadly to your digestion.


----------



## middie (Sep 17, 2004)

here in cleveland we have what is called stadium mustard
that's pretty damn good on hot dogs


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Sep 17, 2004)

Sabretts .....with grey pupon mustard and kraut or ketchup and mustard. DH eats em plain, 5 yr old likes mayo, mustard and ketchup on the side and dipped.


----------



## Raine (Sep 17, 2004)

Can't give you the recipe, but can sell you some.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 17, 2004)

Costco has a great hot dog in the take out window. Just mustard and relish,please.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 17, 2004)

I think I shall stay out of this conversation.  I feel the same about hot dogs and I do Spam.  My order would be: toast the bun, add wasabi mayo, onions, ketchup, cheese, & chilli and hold the dog.







   :roll:   GO DUCKS


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 17, 2004)

Damn :!: I went to get some Nathans Hot Dogs but they did not have any.


----------



## spryte (Sep 17, 2004)

When I first moved to California, there was a restaurant called The Great Hot Dog Experience.  They had Chimi-Chili Dogs.  MMMMMM..... hog dog with chili and cheese wrapped in a flour tortilla and deep fried!!!!!  *drool*


----------



## tweedee (Sep 17, 2004)

I like my all american hot dog (oscar Meyer) wrapped in a corn tortilla and deep fried, yummy


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 17, 2004)

Thats interesting. Never had one.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 17, 2004)

Honestly, I prefer the stuff Bangbang doesn't want to talk about.  But, if it has to be a dog, then:

I don't really eat enough to be picky about the brand.  I prefer mine grilled/flame-broiled.  I'll eat them steamed or boiled.  I really love Wolf-Brand canned chili (I know, I know, it's mystery meat, but I grew up eating the stuff, and love it for dogs) on top, with some shredde cheddar.  Since we don't have any (other half never buys it, I don't have the cash to), I'll make do with some BBQ.  When we have them at work, I'll usually get some sweet relish.  I don't care about the bun, as long as it's soft.

We have several "Coney Island" restaurants here.  The "usual" dog is coney sauce, chopped onions, and mustard.  I'll eat them if I have no other option, as my other half, her mom, and the old boys are addicted to them, and buy them by the dozen.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 18, 2004)

What do you have there in Jackson....besides my buddies workin at the Big House.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 18, 2004)

They're all called "Coney Island", followed by the owners name or location.  I think they're a franchise.

I'm originally from another part of the country, so my tastes are just plain different.  I honestly don't think my and my other half will ever see eye-to-eye on some aspects of food.


----------



## linda gayle (Sep 18, 2004)

*Hot Dogs*

  My favorite hot dog comes from Greensboro, N.C. The place is called Yum Yums, college students are always tlking about this place, it is on the campus of the university of N.C..at Greens, never liked hot dogs before I tried theirs. I like Ball Park, SAUERKRUT, ONIONS MY HOME MADE CHILI, kETCHUP, BYT NOT hEINZ THE OTHER ONE hUNTS.

sONGBIRD


----------



## MJ (Sep 18, 2004)

I like my dog wrapped in bacon, with chili and cheese


----------



## Raine (Sep 19, 2004)

Linda, I'll have to drop you off a sample of our hotdog stuff, next time I'm in Winston.


----------



## linda gayle (Sep 19, 2004)

*Hot Dogs*

Hey Rainee, that would be great, thanks alot,

Songbird


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 19, 2004)

My favorite hotdogs are Big City Reds or Nathans.  I like mine with hot and spicy ketchup, plain yellow mustard, dill pickle relish, and lots of onions on a regular hotdog bun.  Cheese is also good on a hotdog.  At the Portola Frosty in Portola, CA I usually get a hotdog with tomatoes, red onion, cheese, ketchup, and yellow mustard.  Standing or sitting it does not matter.  Price depends on the type of dog and how hungry I am.  

SC


----------



## Juliev (Sep 20, 2004)

lol@Rainee trying to sell her hotdog sauce... I should get some too.. There is a place here in town called "Johnny's Texas Hots".. they sell their sauce too and won't give out the recipe.. it's yummmmmy!!!.. they've been in business for eons.. 

I have chili in the freezer.. gave me another idea of how to use the leftovers..     

Another idea which I used to make as a lunch item many years ago, when I used to cook and waitress is called the dog burger... you split a hot dog down the middle, not cutting through.  Place some cheese in the middle (I use just sliced american cheese split into quarters to fit in hotdog properly).. then wrap with a slice of bacon... secure with toothpicks and fry.. it's fabulous!!!


----------



## linda gayle (Sep 20, 2004)

*hot dogs, Rainee*

I just saw your web site. I was very impressed. I was born in Gastonia, and spent a lot of time in Charlotte, I saw all the awards you folks have. I am proud to say, I am glad I am from your neck of the woods, Can't wait to try the hot dog chow chow, looks great//////  

Songbird


----------



## Juliev (Sep 20, 2004)

linda, I still love that avatar.. it's so cute!


----------

